# My only drawing of Conal



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I drew this picture a few years ago, ... of my lovely Conal,- he'll be gone a year, in April, - and l have lots of photos of him, but only this one drawing..... from a photo of him waiting for a ball-throw! The other dog (a Westie) is Jack... he's gone too. I can smile at this picture now though, because they had a happy life here!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful drawing, you certainly are good at drawing!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautifully drawn! So glad you have this memory&#128515;


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Beautiful drawing. You are very talented!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you...


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

Beatiful Drawing. I am alway in awe of peaple who can draw so well. At least the drawing can make you smile.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Gorgeous drawing. Looks absolutely perfect.


----------



## Pixie Lu (Apr 16, 2015)

You are a very talented artist. When I look at your drawing I feel like I could just reach out and pet Conal and Jack and feel their lovely fur. I am glad the drawing now brings you joy. Anyone can see they had a very happy life.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

That is a lovely drawing and does indeed make me smile.


----------



## GShepGirl (Jul 24, 2014)

What a beautiful drawing of your precious pups. You are blessed with such talent. You have truly captured Conal's anticipatory pose and smile waiting for the ball! So glad you have this and it brings you smiles remembering both Conal and Jack and their love for you.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

And living with you they had marvelous lives in a wonderful place.


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

How lovely. They look so happy together and in that wonderful setting! Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, you are most definitely multi-talented!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

What an amazing drawing, it's so life like.I'm glad you have so many happy memories.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So beautiful


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely! My only dog was a Westie. Now we just have cats. You are quite talented!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Who wouldn't have the happiest time ever in those idyllic surroundings with someone who adores them as much as you do Beth... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Such incredible talent ! You certainly captured every bit of Conal's anticipation for the ball throw ! 
Jack looks so happy leaping about ! 
This painting will keep their memory alive for you forever.
Blessings to you. &#128522;


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful drawing - you are such a talented Lady and to be able to capture the happy looks of your baby critters is fantastic. What a good life they must have had with you.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful drawing,


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

You are so talented! You've captured the pure joy of his anticipation and he did have a wonderful life and country to grow in. They still bring a tear to our eyes don't they? I've never stopped grieving over the loss of my beloved Boxer. He is on my Wallpaper on my Computer. He is the last thing I see very night and the first in the morning and I am blessed to have had him in my life too!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bethshangirl, how lovely that you can now look at your drawing and remember their happy life with you. And what a beautiful drawing it is! You are very talented, indeed!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

You are so very talented. Know your beautiful pups make your heart warm each time you look at them. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful drawing !!


----------



## hiak (Mar 20, 2015)

Just beautiful!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a beautiful picture of your beloved dogs.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

He looks so happy with his smile on his face. Just throw that ball he says. What a great picture. Just think of all those balls in heaven. He should meet my Ruby up there they could play all day.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> I drew this picture a few years ago, ... of my lovely Conal,- he'll be gone a year, in April, - and l have lots of photos of him, but only this one drawing..... from a photo of him waiting for a ball-throw! The other dog (a Westie) is Jack... he's gone too. I can smile at this picture now though, because they had a happy life here!


Amazing! You are so talented! 🎨🎨🌹


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Lovely work! Happy memories for you!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful..and they have a happy life there together...


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

What excellent work. Your drawing is beautiful. Wonderful talent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Very nice, great memento of your good friend. He looks ready to leap up or the ball. You captured his attitude so well!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

What a beautiful drawing - it makes me smile too. I can tell what happy dogs they were, and how much joy they must have given you and what lovely memories you must have. <3


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful pups. Your love for them shows in the excellent picture. It is good you can remember them with that and a smile.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful sketch!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful. you have many talents!


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Wonderful work there " Bless the beasts and the children" and people like you who love and honor their presence in our lives Thanks for sharing SMILE Helen


----------



## Lanafay (Feb 2, 2012)

You are an amazing artist!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a beautiful drawing you did of your two furry friends.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

What an incredibly talented woman you are; is there anything that you can't do excellently? 

I love the drawing.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Pixie Lu said:


> You are a very talented artist. When I look at your drawing I feel like I could just reach out and pet Conal and Jack and feel their lovely fur. I am glad the drawing now brings you joy. Anyone can see they had a very happy life.


I agree, had the same feeling about how real your drawing looks. Beautiful!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone, - you're so kind! This was what l trained to do... (3 years design & illustration at art college, when l left school) .... but l rarely draw or paint now. l mostly knit , crochet & make jewellery...(oh yes, - and build up my yarn stash!) Hilary x


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful drawings from a very talented lady!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> Thank you so much everyone, - you're so kind! This was what l trained to do... (3 years design & illustration at art college, when l left school) .... but l rarely draw or paint now. l mostly knit , crochet & make jewellery...(oh yes, - and build up my yarn stash!) Hilary x


Hilary, this is a wonderful drawing! Pure love! Every stroke shows that. How I envy you your training!!! I wish I could have gone to some sort of art school my whole life. But the times, conditions and environment wouldn't allow it. So now all I can do is the best I can and trust in my hand to work its own brand of magic. You are a wonderful artist and I really hope you get back into it. I learn from you guys!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

You are a great artist, love those pictures.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

A very beautiful memento of your lovely friends.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Lovely picture - you are truly an artist!


----------



## rubyglass (Aug 28, 2015)

Conal looks so happy in your drawing. I'm glad you have such a beautiful drawing to remember him by.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

As I have said before, you inspire me. Not only are you a creative artist but your inspiration is driven by the things that are familiar and dear to you. Beautiful ! xo ws


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

You're very talented. This picture is absolutely beautiful.


bethshangirl said:


> I drew this picture a few years ago, ... of my lovely Conal,- he'll be gone a year, in April, - and l have lots of photos of him, but only this one drawing..... from a photo of him waiting for a ball-throw! The other dog (a Westie) is Jack... he's gone too. I can smile at this picture now though, because they had a happy life here!


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

Beautiful picture. Great drawing.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a great picture! You are multi-talented.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Good to see you on KP again Hilary. Is there any artistic endeavor you cannot do! Love it.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Incredible! You really captured the moment!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

You are fortunate to have such a wonderful God given gift. Using it to preserve a wonderful memory is a blessing.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

What a treasure you have! That is a wonderful drawing! You are very artistic in so many ways, and this is so lovely! I just know you were a great Mamma to your sweet dogs, and I believe you will see them again~


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

wow!!!! It is a beautiful drawing....you are soooo talented.

They are still with you everyday....the joy in the picture shines through. Love it


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the Love!


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

I love it! You are truly a great artist! Wonderful job!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wonderful drawing! You are very talented, beautiful memory!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Excellent artwork!


----------

